# NY SAFE ACT Startes today



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Heads up Safe ACT starts today. No one from NY as sent me any mags so I assume a bunch of you have been doing some digging. LOL

Want some info from their website? 
_The SAFE Act prevents criminals and the dangerously mentally ill from buying guns, cracks down on illegal guns and bans only the most dangerous assault weapons. The SAFE Act protects law- abiding citizens right to bear arms and does not restrict New Yorkers' ability to buy, sell, keep or use their guns_.

_A: Most guns that are used for hunting are not assault weapons and are not affected by this law. Typical shotguns and hunting rifles are exempt as the law specifies military style assault weapons by design characteristics. For example, any pump, lever, or bolt action rifle or shotgun cannot be an assault weapon. To confirm that your rifle is not an assault weapon and to see common models and characteristics click here . To confirm that your shotgun is not an assault weapon and to see common models and characteristics click here ._

_A: No. If you modify your gun so that it is not an assault weapon, you do not have to register it. The modification must be permanent however. This includes, for example, removing the bayonet lug by cutting or grinding, grinding off the threads on the barrel, removing the foregrip so that it cannot be readily reattached, or any change that cannot be reversed through reasonable means._

_While at a recognized range, whether you are there for recreation or for participating in shooting competitions, you may load the full ten rounds into any magazine you have. Starting on April 15, 2013, you are limited to putting 7 rounds in the magazine in all other locations. _

Why are they so fearful of a bayonet?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

The SAFE Act protects law- abiding citizens right to bear arms and does not restrict New Yorkers' ability to buy, sell, keep or use their guns

Well accept for registering, modifying, and charging their mags at 70% capacity I suppose not.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont get it why would anyone be upset with limiting any kind of weapon owned by someone living in a penal colony?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually last I heard today the ammunition portion was set back again. The Supreme Court struck down the the seven round limit already but upheld the rest. Registration (Confiscation) begins sometime in April. Hope they manage to vote the clown out come November because its gonna be a long fight... :club:


----------

